

A VC: Something I Want To Be Able To Do - dbul
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/something-i-want-to-be-able-to-do.html

======
maxawaytoolong
Maybe it's just cuz someone ran into me head-on while texting, but I'm glad
more people don't tweet what songs they are listening to in their car.

------
sammcd
This is the company that does the audio processing for Shazam:
<http://www.landmarkdigital.com/>

Met the lead developer at an NSConference. Found it very interesting that they
are using Objective-C and Cocoa for the server-side audio processing.

------
kingsidharth
These 'publisher's interest oriented' rights need to be over soon. And I think
they are - Creative Commons etc. are making them go off.

Now all we need is technology and startups that can do something in the field.

------
alain94040
What's wrong with simply going shazam -> iTunes store and buy the song? Why
demand the right to share the actual song for free? 99 cents is too much to
ask?

Is Fred also offering people access to his wallet for free?

